# What was she thinking



## Jillaroo (Nov 19, 2013)

Don’t you just hate it?? ...get all dressed up ...hot to trot!!!...then you catch yourself in a mirror and REALISE...forgot the lipstick...the whole look gone to custard right there!!!!.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2013)

Awww...would have been near perfection!


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't believe much 'thinking' went into it.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm off to find out who makes that net ..... and buy some shares in the company.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 19, 2013)

_I just knew you would find her bewdiful DB and ravishing thought i would throw that in _


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't you just hate it, girls. I have exactly the same outfit, but I think it looks better on me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2013)

Judi.D said:


> Don't you just hate it, girls. I have exactly the same outfit, but I think it looks better on me.



On _her_?!?

Heck, it would look better on ME! layful:


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok Phil, I'll send it to you, but only if you promise to put it on and post pictures.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Ugh, now I've gotta try and get that image out of my mind


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 20, 2013)

Judi.D said:


> Ok Phil, I'll send it to you, but only if you promise to put it on and post pictures.



*I hope Phil wears his undies*


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 20, 2013)

....the pearls are just throwing the whole effect off.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2013)

LOL - y'all are BAD!!!

But my address is:

#67543
3rd Cell Along on the Left
Punxsutawney Home for the 
   Hopelessly Insane
Ground Hog, PA 18705


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 20, 2013)

_*OMG we are  neighbours Phil.      *_


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 20, 2013)

^^^^this

I wish someone would say that's a photo shopped pic but I fear that won't happen.

_Oh she has shopped allright don't know about the photo bit, but Walmart made a small amount from her _


----------



## TICA (Nov 20, 2013)

Holy Cow!!!!   That's actually really sad and makes me wonder what is going through that poor woman's mind.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*OMG we are  neighbours Phil.      *_



Was that you last night, tapping out "_Bohemian Rhapsody_"? 

I was the guy doing the theme from "_Gilligan's Island_"! 

Hi, neighbor! :sentimental:


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 20, 2013)

Is this a new thread, "Who is it?" not "What is it?" Is this by any chance Toronto Mayor Rob Ford dressed in drag during one of his drunken stupors?

I do apologize for this comment, but please don't hold me accountable. I am under the influence today.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 20, 2013)

Eek!!!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 20, 2013)

Those damned papps again....I was just going to the groc to pick up a few things and the papps were everywhere and now here it is on our board with Jill making fun of me .  No, I don't look my best, but lipstick would have made all the difference.....right? You ladies know that.  

I think I look pretty good in my "go to" outfit, the best look for most all occasions for a woman my age, don't you think?  And I'm feeling pretty sexy in this picture.  Jill obviously doesn't feel the same, but what does she know?  I think I look hot, hot, hot!  Check out my stomach again, it's VERY slim/trim/ attractive and notice my new orange nylons that compliment my gorgeous legs so well.  

I am having furn with this in teasing, as is very obvious.  My real feeling is this conjurs up feeling sorry for someone so misguided.  It's pathetic, poor lady!   _*I wouldn't step outside my condo into the hallway looking like this person.  Whew!

Good post, Jill!*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

_Well Katy good for you for thinking you look hot, but i have to ask  where are your undies, you realise the netting is see through or didn't you have your bifocals on when you dressed, good girls don't go out without undies, what were you thinking girl.?? _


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Was that you last night, tapping out "_Bohemian Rhapsody_"?
> 
> I was the guy doing the theme from "_Gilligan's Island_"!
> 
> Hi, neighbor! :sentimental:



*Yep it sure was , pretty good aren't i, couldn't quite work out what you were trying to do .*


----------



## Michael. (Nov 21, 2013)

.

I guess she is going shopping to that well known store?






.​


----------



## That Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

One more time... EEK!!!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 21, 2013)

Judi.D said:


> Is this a new thread, "Who is it?" not "What is it?" Is this by any chance Toronto Mayor Rob Ford dressed in drag during one of his drunken stupors?
> 
> I do apologize for this comment, but please don't hold me accountable. I am under the influence today.



LOL  I'm pretty sure that's what he would look like neck down w/o clothes.


----------



## Anne (Nov 21, 2013)

I still do hope that is Photoshopped.  If not, well, maybe she saw one of Miley's outfits, and thought she could outdo her - or something.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

_Some people get dressed then stand in front of the mirror and see a hot babe, they don't see what we see i'm sure of it, unless she is a lady of the night nudge nudge wink wink_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 21, 2013)

Judi.D said:


> Don't you just hate it, girls. I have exactly the same outfit, but I think it looks better on me.



Judi..Sure this doesn't go in the "LIES' thread? ....doubt you could out do this look..LOL

That's just pure raw sex!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 21, 2013)

[B said:
			
		

> Jillaroo[/B];47268]*I hope Phil wears his undies*



Do monks wear undies?


*Rkunsaw*:   





> Ugh, now I've gotta try and get that image out of my mind



Sorry Rkie...You can't unsee what your eye's have already seen.


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well Katy good for you for thinking you look hot, but i have to ask  where are your undies, you realise the netting is see through or didn't you have your bifocals on when you dressed, good girls don't go out without undies, what were you thinking girl.?? _



_*Jilly I did notice it was a sexy see-through outfit, but she has the "pasties" strategically placed to cover her nipples.....:wtf:
At least she has a little modesty.....but obviously no mirrors in her house......*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

_All well and good to cover the nipples Casper but i can't see any panties there at all unless she has a fig leaf stuck on it :lofl::lofl:_


----------



## Katybug (Nov 22, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well Katy good for you for thinking you look hot, but i have to ask  where are your undies, you realise the netting is see through or didn't you have your bifocals on when you dressed, good girls don't go out without undies, what were you thinking girl.?? _



Can't help myself sometimes, Jilly!  I'm thinking if you've got it, flaunt it!  I wanted a hot date that night and gave it my best shot!  Sorry you all don't approve.  LOL


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 22, 2013)

_*Jilly*:  






			unless she is a lady of the night nudge nudge wink wink
		
Click to expand...


I'm thinking it would have to be a __very dark, __cold, rainy night near an institute for the blind._


----------



## Sid (Nov 22, 2013)

"I wish someone would say that's a photo shopped pic but I fear that won't happen."


      That's a photo shop pic.  There somebody said it. Did it help? 

      At least you have a wish come true


----------



## Sid (Nov 22, 2013)

".....but i have to ask where are your undies,...."

 Good grief, how could you stand to look that close?


----------



## Katybug (Nov 22, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> _*Jilly*:
> 
> I'm thinking it would have to be a __very dark, __cold, rainy night near an institute for the blind._



Thx for the laugh, OG, I needed it.  TIRED!!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 22, 2013)

_I think she must be blind Oz, just a little reminder of her great fashion sense, nup definitely no undies in sight_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 22, 2013)

*OMG  Phil you crack me up, it's quite becoming though*  :eeew:mg::lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 22, 2013)

She is such a cuttie. in her own way!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> *OMG  Phil you crack me up, it's quite becoming though*  :eeew:mg::lofl::lofl::lofl:



Thank you, my dear - I wasn't sure if it was too "over the top", but then I saw whatzhername on that award show and I said to my self, "Sweetheart, you GO, girl!"

:bowknot:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 22, 2013)

_ And why not be over the top, :woohoo1hil i've noticed you have no undies on so you must enjoy airing your wares, or did you feel it would spoil the overall look of the outfit_:magnify::lofl::lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)

Who needs undies when you have a built-in Pot-Belly Privates Protector?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 22, 2013)

_But Phil what about the back view,

   doesn't that concern you that it's peeking at everyone walking behind you_


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 23, 2013)

OMG, that image is really going to haunt me.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 23, 2013)

_It's almost enough to give you nightmares, bless it's little orange nylons_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Katybug (Nov 23, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> *OMG  Phil you crack me up, it's quite becoming though*  :eeew:mg::lofl::lofl::lofl:



She looks 100% better w/Phil's face.  Oh my God, we've all crossed over to the bad side!


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 24, 2013)

Are they reall nipples, or is it the photo shop? 
The belly is good. Protects her "privates" from damaging sun rays. No need for compressed  frozen gasses there.`
But be aware of other gases!! Coming out of that posterior!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 24, 2013)

Katybug said:


> She looks 100% better w/Phil's face.  Oh my God, we've all crossed over to the bad side!


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh my GAWD!!!
My first time in here and I just lost my breakfast over that picture....BARF!!!!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 24, 2013)

_Oh we have a vast variety of characters on here Davey, all fun_


----------



## That Guy (Nov 25, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> Oh my GAWD!!!
> My first time in here and I just lost my breakfast over that picture....BARF!!!!!



You have survived the initiation, DJ.  Welcome . . .


----------

